# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Lexmark C532dn έγχρωμος Laser

## nkarama

Εχουν πρόσφατα αλλαχτεί και τα 4 photoconductors καθώς και η print head που περιέχει τα laser.
Δούλευε κανονικά, θέλει toner και σύντομα transfer belt (το οποίο μπορεί να αποφευχθεί, βίντεο υπάρχουν στο youtube).

Επειδή εξωτερικά δεν είναι σε πολύ καλή εξωτερική κατάσταση, τον δίνω 15 ευρώ. 
IMG_0119.jpg

Παραλαβή απο Μοσχάτο.

----------

